# Marble floor starting to dull



## FENCINGTX (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not a flooring person by any means. I have marble floors in my house and the finish is starting to dull. Is there a product I can use to bring the shine back out in the marble to make it look new again? It is only in a few spots. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

FENCINGTX said:


> I am not a flooring person by any means. I have marble floors in my house and the finish is starting to dull. Is there a product I can use to bring the shine back out in the marble to make it look new again? It is only in a few spots. Any help would be appreciated.


 http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/marble-shower-needs-shining-up-97244/


----------



## R. Perez (Nov 2, 2009)

There is no product (to do it correctly). It will have to be restored. Sorry.


----------



## FENCINGTX (Aug 11, 2010)

That's what I figured...oh well


----------



## TopSolutions (May 27, 2011)

Look for a product called "Marble Restoration Paste". Marble reacts to oxalic acid (the ingredient in the product). You can do it with a buffing machine or a lot of "elbow grease", just make sure you follow the directions and warnings on the label.


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

Another great product is Dia-Glo. For marble and granite restoration, I use this stuff with a felt buffing pad on a wet polisher.

Linky: http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Polishing-Pads-Buffing-Compounds/Dia-Glo-Diamond-Buffing-Compound


----------

